# Sneakers for narrow feet ?



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been wearing New Balance for the past several yrs, as they do carry some AA/Narrow sizes.  Any other brands out there that you recommend?

I generally choose a running shoe for the best cushioning.


----------



## SDD (Jun 2, 2010)

I love New Balance as well, but I definitely think Nike runs more narrow.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out shoebuy.com as they carry narrow widths in sneakers & athletic shoes.

PS -- if you register, they run 10 - 20%-off sales regularly; & 25%-off a couple times a year.  Also, free shipping both ways (even for returns).


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 3, 2010)

i buy all my running shoes from joesnewbalanceoutlet.com
they have last years styles so they are cheap!


----------



## baton (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry to infringe on the topic of sneakers to talking about sandles or ballet shoes especially for very narrow feet, but this season i am having a very difficult time finding any sandles or ballet shoes that either don't slide half my foot from the top end of the shoe or completely slip off for the ballet shoes.  every pair at payless this year does not fit my narrow feet even the regular (non-wide shoes) and it seems like the same for aldo shoes this season.  any one with narrow feet had luck this season with sandles or ballet shoes? thanks


----------

